# How bad has a game dicked you over before?



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 3, 2015)

Just spent 115 minutes driving around a scale-modified version of the USA in a Lamborghini in The Crew, only for the GPS to .... me over after I'd led the race the whole way by a WHOLE MINUTE, causing me to LOSE. The race was paying $176,000 in-game currency to the winner, and I was literally 3-4 kilometers away from the finish and basically had the race in the bag sixfold after leading for god knows how many hundreds of kilometers. 

How badly have you been screwed over by a game before?


----------



## Manurack (Sep 3, 2015)

Once got 25 kills on team deathmatch on Nuketown for Call of Duty: Black Ops. Then I lost connection to the server and lost my record. Pissed me off!


----------



## thedonal (Sep 3, 2015)

I feel that Minecraft does this on a regular basis with random creepers that always turn up, out of the blue, at the wrong moment.

Damn them...!


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 3, 2015)

I once fought through four acts in Diablo III:Reaper of Souls and got all all the way to Diablo himself. I was just destroying him when I got a lost connection. Logged in again only to see that none of my progress was saved.

Oh yeah, I've gotten my fair share of game dicking.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 3, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> I once fought through four acts in Diablo III:Reaper of Souls and got all all the way to Diablo himself. I was just destroying him when I got a lost connection. Logged in again only to see that none of my progress was saved.
> 
> Oh yeah, I've gotten my fair share of game dicking.



Reminds me of when I was playing Tekken 3 in like 1999 and me, my siblings, and some family friends' kids were working on finishing a storyline. I think we were just playing through Jin's storyline. Anyway, we were fighting True Ogre and their mum comes along and pulls the power cord out and tells us to go to sleep.


IT WAS ONLY 7:30 PM.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh man, that's the worst. Since I was little sh*thead growing up, I'd have lost it if my mom did that. My dad however, I knew not to say anything to. I may have been reckless as a kid, but not suicidal. 

I've also had a few instances with Black Ops II on the PS3 where I'll be playing coop online with my cousin and have an amazing game, only to randomly have us booted. Namely because we love playing hardcore mode and she shot her 3rd teammate on accident. I blame her, and not the game though.


----------



## vividox (Sep 3, 2015)

The computer version of Mass Effect 2 has some buggy environments. There were several times my character got stuck in the walls or on top of a crate or something and the only thing I could do was quit and restart at my last save (which was usually a hour or so ago). This was especially infuriating on my Insanity play through, because getting through each individual area took so much longer.

The worst, though, was the Diablo II "corpse popping" bug. Basically, when you died, you had to go retrieve your corpse with all its equipment on it, and there was a very unfortunate series of events that could lead to you picking up your corpse and spilling all of the items you spent hundreds of hours collecting on the ground for anyone around you to steal. Only happened to me once, but good lord that was brutal. Diablo II is all about the loot/equipment, and if you lose it, it can literally set you back 50+ hours.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 3, 2015)

The worst time I felt dicked over was when I bought Dragon Age 2 for PC at a midnight release. I get home, excited to install and play some before I hit the sack.

Because of DRM I couldn't play the game until midnight California time! I was extremely pissed, and felt like I was being punished for buying the game.


----------



## rifftrauma (Sep 3, 2015)

I've platinumed Demon Souls, Dark Souls 1 and 2 and Bloodborne. My tears are salty and others drink them for strength...


----------



## asher (Sep 3, 2015)

Corrupted/lost RPG saves, or going way too far in without saving and then kittening up hard.

Also RNGesus hates me in almost everything, though GW2 is ok.


----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2015)

CrushingAnvil said:


> How badly have you been screwed over by a game before?



I once paid $60 for Batman: Arkham Origins*



Spoiler



We also would have accepted: Killzone Shadowfall, The Evil Within, or Assassin's Creed III.


----------



## broj15 (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm currently doing a run on Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon so I've been getting fvcked over daily for the past week.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 3, 2015)

Borderlands: The secret army of General Knoxx DLC.

There is a location in the game in which the "World's largest bullet" is standing. Next to the bullet is a money box in which when players walk up to, a "Use" prompt will appear. Players who press "Use" and not knowing what will happen will have $8,000,000 deducted from their payroll in exchange for nothing but a Achievement/Trophy. 

Losing $8,000,000 probably wouldn't bother players who are hardcore and spend countless hours in the game but it has pissed off a lot of players.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 3, 2015)

Disconnects from Hearthstone right when i'm executing lethal in ranked mode, blowing my win streak... Certain games eating my savegames, stuff like that. Nothing super extreme. Mass Effect crashed on me when I had landed on a planet and nearly completed the whole damn planet, forcing me to re-start... Haven't played the game since


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 3, 2015)

So way back in the day I was playing king Kong on 360 and about halfway through I experienced a glitch where the character meant to open a door for you became unresponsive. . . Tried restating the 360 reloading everything and still nothing. 

Mind you I didn't pay anything for the game, but still a real dicking


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 3, 2015)

One of my Dark Souls saves gave me a random loading error one day and every subsequent time I tried to load it. That was quite irksome.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Sep 3, 2015)

8 bit Ikari Warriors on NES back in the day, me and a buddy were trying to beat the game using the "ABBA" code, must have played for like 3 hours straight (that was alot back then), and our guys got stuck behind some rock by the scrolling of the screen...we were stuck.

Literally threw the cartridge out his second story window.


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't remember which game it was, but I was playing some game as a kid that decided to autosave while my character was falling. Die, reload(into fatal fall), die. The game had no manual save option as far as I remember. If it did, I didn't have one because I know I had to restart the whole damn game.

Not amused.


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 3, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Borderlands: The secret army of General Knoxx DLC.
> 
> There is a location in the game in which the "World's largest bullet" is standing. Next to the bullet is a money box in which when players walk up to, a "Use" prompt will appear. Players who press "Use" and not knowing what will happen will have $8,000,000 deducted from their payroll in exchange for nothing but a Achievement/Trophy.
> 
> Losing $8,000,000 probably wouldn't bother players who are hardcore and spend countless hours in the game but it has pissed off a lot of players.



Damn, that's some developer trolling if I've ever seen it.


----------



## mongey (Sep 3, 2015)

Far cry 2

after 10 or so hours of playing through a game I wasn't really enjoying I had a bug that meant all the doors I needed to open to progress were locked and couldn't start any mission. and I had no back up saves that would fix it 

I emailed ubisoft and they eventually got back to me saying it was a known bug that had been patched but I'd have to restart the game . Next day I went and traded it in


----------



## Promit (Sep 3, 2015)

Many years ago, I played an SOE game called Infantry. CTF server, large scale consisting of about 120 simultaneous active players divided into self-formed teams of up to 12. Sometimes these games could drag on a while. You don't have to play the whole time, but many do. The game compensates you based on time spent in a match, so winning a long one pays off _very_ handsomely.

Have you ever lost an 8 hour match? I haven't because I freaking won  But quite a lot of other people walked away with a brutal loss -_-


----------



## asher (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh .... was that top down? I'm pretty sure I played that in middle school.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Sep 3, 2015)

I've got stuck in some autosave death loops before and aside from my petpeeve of auto aim that doesn't lock onto the actual threat. The biggest dicking over I ever got was not so much from a game but a demo disc. Back when OPM (Official Playstation Magazine) was still in print I got a demo disc with one of their issues and on it was the demo for Viewtiful Joe 2. What no-one knew at the time was that by playing that demo with your memory card plugged in caused it to wipe all the data off that memory card. Didn't know it was that particular demo until they sent a notice in the mail a week later saying not to play it with a memory card plugged in. I lost all my Sons of Liberty and Snake Eater saves plus an almost completed save of Kingdom Hearts (which I've never bothered to go back and finish since).


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 4, 2015)

The game: Hitman 2: Silent assassin. (2002).
The mission: Hidden Valley.

In all Hitman games, the game gives you a ranking based on your performance in the missions. The highest ranking in the Hitman games is "Silent assassin", meaning you were stealthy, you only killed your assigned target, you did not cause extreme collateral damage like firing hundreds of rounds at innocent people or shoot that guard who was completely minding his own business, etc, etc, etc.

In the mission Hidden Valley, there is a underground tunnel in which enemy guards patrol and military trucks drive back and forth. There is ALWAYS a high probability that one of these trucks will run over one of the enemy guards because they are walking in the path of the truck.

No problem, right? You didn't cause his death. Wrong. The game will recognize and calculate the "ranned over dead enemy guard" in your stats and make it to where you caused it. And therefore, not giving you a "Silent assassin rank" but a lesser rank like, "Executioner".  Angry/confused players are like, "WTF??? I didn't kill anyone in this freaking level!!!" Getting a SA ranking in this mission is possible but is based on pure luck that the trucks don't run over any of the enemies.

This obviously won't bother players who don't care about rankings as long as they complete the mission, ranned over dead enemy or not, but its a different story for hardcore/precise players.

Trivia: This mission was voted by the Hitman fans as the Second worst mission of the whole franchise.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 4, 2015)

Pokemon: Run out of Pokeballs against a shiny
Fallout NV: Play 100+ hours and hit a game breaking bug


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a new one for Diablo III: Reaper of Souls

I've gotten all the way to Torment 8 difficulty and still have not found a single Ring of Royal Grandeur. I've gotten complete sets of items that are hard as hell to find, but this ring will not drop for me no matter how hard I try. Wtf.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 7, 2015)

I was 6 Pokemon away from completing the pokedex once, then my save got corrupted. I was livid.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 8, 2015)

Back in middle school, my friends and I were racing each other to finish Bully on the PS2. Jimmy got stuck in a street lamp about 3/4 into the story and I had to restart from the very beginning.


----------



## Edika (Sep 8, 2015)

Silent hill 2. After patching the game as it wasn't coping well with dual core processors and running it in compatibility mode, somewhere in the middle of the game where you're trying to open a fridge the game freezes. Tried several times and just gave up. I've never finished the game but I'm hoping to play it again and find a way to circumvent this issue.

Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl. A nice game story wise with a really buggy engine. The most idiotic part of the game, after applying patches to fix the issues the previous saved games were unusable forcing you to restart the game from the beginning. After several parts were the game just crashed and a few patches applied quite early so it wouldn't bother me, I was up to 3/4 of the game completed when I hit another bug that required a new patch. At that point I just gave up. I still have the game and might retry it with all patches installed.

Manhunt. I'm ashamed to say the first time I played this game it was illegally cracked and it was buggy as hell. I always wanted to buy it though because I really liked it. It turns out the legal version is just as bugged. Just when starting the game there is a gate you have to pass through stealthily after you kill the enemy that unlocks it. Before that you can't. However even after kill the enemy that has unlocked the gate, the gate is still locked making it impossible to progress. I've tried a patch that hasn't worked so I have to find the correct one. The game also has a weird save system that doesn't allow you to save when you want, it only has auto saves. So if you screw something up, back to the auto save about half to one hour before .

Another issue I had with Morrowind which was PC related was that my hard drive was faulty and I didn't know about it when I was playing the game. So I got blue screens and restarts out of nowhere when playing. I learned my lesson and saved regularly but sometimes being enthralled by the game I would forget and two or three hours of gaming would go down the drain. Never finished the game as when I replaced my hard drive I was close to exam season and decided to sit down and study instead of keep on playing. The game was really addictive and didn't want to risk failing courses due to that. Unfortunately I never re-install it afterwards to play it.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 8, 2015)

Battlefield 2142 punkbuster continuously said I was cheating....before i started actually playing.

I had to research online how to actually play the goddamn game without being constantly hit with false punkbuster kicks. I just gave up trying to play after a while.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> Back in middle school, my friends and I were racing each other to finish Bully on the PS2. Jimmy got stuck in a street lamp about 3/4 into the story and I had to restart from the very beginning.



Yes!!! I got screwed over in that game, also. I finished 90% of the game and for whatever reason, the next mission icon, for me to progress, wouldn't appear.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 18, 2015)

Battlefield 2, sunk tons of hours in and was approaching the rank of general in which you needed to meet the required jet flying time. Well, I'm not a pilot at all, so I had to painfully try and learn. 
To make this even more frustrating you had to fight just to get a jet when they spawned. Eventually got the hours and the rank, but.... something messed up on EA's account server shortly after and I lost all my rank and had to start all over, which I did getting to general again.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't think of anything too awful. The worst was when I first played Fallout 2, I ran into a game-breaking bug that wouldn't let me go to the oil rig. Didn't finish the game until years later.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Oct 11, 2015)

Dishonored. Choked a guy out and left him on the floor. Went to open the pantry behind a table only to have a swarm of rats eat the guard while I was trying to get through the game without killing anyone.

Rocket League. Not the game itself, just the ....ing players.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 23, 2015)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Dishonored. Choked a guy out and left him on the floor. Went to open the pantry behind a table only to have a swarm of rats eat the guard while I was trying to get through the game without killing anyone.
> 
> Rocket League. Not the game itself, just the ....ing players.



I did something funny like that in dishonored too. Choked a guard out and wanted to dump him on a chandelier... I missed the chandelier and he fell down the stair well. Looked down and there was a halo of blood around his head which was pretty cool though. Love that game


----------



## crg123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Pre-cursor... I'm old? And this is going to be super nerdy.

Back when I use to play Runescape (get your laughs out now) I would play all the time when I was bored so I got all this cool hard to find gear and worked my way up to a super high level (70s/80s?). Then I decided to go out to the "no-rules" zone where you could attack people and take their stuff if you were confident enough.

well I noticed a low level person so I went to attack them and turns out the game glitched and it was some level 99 dude who shot a FVCKING FIRE BALL at me. Then the game froze so I couldnt move out of the way. It killed me. All my stuff was gone.

I remember just sitting there mouth open, hands at my sides.

I don't remember the terms and what not but basically that was the day I stopped playing MMORPGs lolol. It still haunts me..


----------



## asher (Oct 23, 2015)

I definitely fell for some duping scams in Diablo II online back in the days of elementary/middle school, and ragequit more than a few times from dying...


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 23, 2015)

Just a few days ago I was doing a race in GTA Online, was in first place, not by much. Out of nowhere I ran over this TINY bump. The game threw physics in the trashcan and shot my car about 200ft in the air. I exploded and ended up losing the race.

Another was more my fault, but I got heated at the game for it. I had a character build on TES Oblivion that had over 2,000 hours invested into it. I had everything in the game done. Major questlines, side quests, main storyline, all locations discovered and run through. Everything. But there comes a point in the Shivering Isles DLC where you get to choose to be either the Duke of Mania or Duke of Dementia, both of which grant separate achievements. Well I wasn't aware of the separate achievements, so I just chose and saved my progress. Meaning to get that LAST and ONLY achievement I needed in the game, I needed to make a new character and run through the ENTIRE Shivering Isles storyline a second time. That achievement is still the SOLE thing I have not completed in that game. 60 out of 61 achievements.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 27, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> Just a few days ago I was doing a race in GTA Online, was in first place, not by much. Out of nowhere I ran over this TINY bump. The game threw physics in the trashcan and shot my car about 200ft in the air. I exploded and ended up losing the race.
> 
> Another was more my fault, but I got heated at the game for it. I had a character build on TES Oblivion that had over 2,000 hours invested into it. I had everything in the game done. Major questlines, side quests, main storyline, all locations discovered and run through. Everything. But there comes a point in the Shivering Isles DLC where you get to choose to be either the Duke of Mania or Duke of Dementia, both of which grant separate achievements. Well I wasn't aware of the separate achievements, so I just chose and saved my progress. Meaning to get that LAST and ONLY achievement I needed in the game, I needed to make a new character and run through the ENTIRE Shivering Isles storyline a second time. * That achievement is still the SOLE thing I have not completed in that game. 60 out of 61 achievements. *



Dude, same EXACT thing happened to me. I had so much time spent on Oblivion when it first came out. I was like 13. Literally did the exact same thing you did, I'm glad I'm not alone lol.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 27, 2015)

FFVII (technically my off-brand memory cards fault and not the games). Got it when it came out, first RPG (and only FF) that I ever played through from start to finish. Finally got to the last fight with Sephiroth, got my @$$ kicked and took a break. Popped in a different game and got a "formatting memory card" message... To this day I've still never seen the ending.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2015)

asher said:


> I definitely fell for some duping scams in Diablo II online back in the days of elementary/middle school.



Oh .... yeah. Runes were usually the biggest culprit when me and my brother played back in the day, so when we would do trades for really rare runes, we'd quickly trade them ASAP for runewords, set armor, or charms.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 28, 2015)

Skyrim freezes on me all the time and it seems to be right when I'm in the middle of a battle of some sort. I have to turn the console off everytime. It's the only game that freezes on me too


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 30, 2015)

No game has ever got me so angry or aggravated as Fifa's Ultimate Team mode online. Great concept and still great fun, but some aspects of the game drive me insane. You wouldn't believe the .... I've seen .


----------



## Qweklain (Nov 3, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> I have a new one for Diablo III: Reaper of Souls
> 
> I've gotten all the way to Torment 8 difficulty and still have not found a single Ring of Royal Grandeur. I've gotten complete sets of items that are hard as hell to find, but this ring will not drop for me no matter how hard I try. Wtf.


Uhhh, that is because it only drops from the cache you get from A1 after doing all the bounties...


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 5, 2015)

Qweklain said:


> Uhhh, that is because it only drops from the cache you get from A1 after doing all the bounties...



I'm aware. I literally spent all that time completing A1 bounties, and it took me rolling a new character before I ever did get that damn ring. Now I can't stop finding them. 

I have a new game dicking that just happened to me tonight. I decided to scroll through my giant steam library and finally get around to checking out some of the games that I have on there which I hadn't previously done. I started playing Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (Ultimate Sith Edition) and despite the kinda wonky controls, I was still having a lot of fun with the game. Got about 1/3 of the way into the game and nearly done with a level before sudden game crash and closes. Frustrated, I try TFU II, and I beat it. Hell of a lot of fun right? I come back to the first one again and I start kicking butt again. Then I get to the Star Destroyer level. For those that don't know, there's a level where you have to use nothing but the force to literally grab and smash a giant friggin' star destroyer. Except with the crap controls on this damn thing you have to damn near destroy your mouse with the random button mashing action sequences to do all of that. Oh, and despite slinging my mouse forward to try and right the damn ship so I can force pull it (won't let you just do the damn force pull, but rather you have to get the ship at juuuuust the right angle, or no dice), each movement of the mouse makes the damn ship move just a tiny bit; which of course means little since the ship is resisting and trying to move back the other way. 

And the real coup de grace here is that right when you get close to getting the damn thing into position to drag down towards the ground, a whole squadron of tie fighters comes and blows you up to high hell. It gets to the point where I can barely get this damn ship in the position the game wants it before it will let me continue doing the force pull on it, and then suddenly a strafe of green light kills my char. And this keeps happening ad nauseam.

I looked it up on the steam forums and sure enough, the porting job from console to PC was so awful that this level pretty much can only be beaten with a controller. Guess whose xbox 360 controller decided to randomly stop being recognized by windows?
I just deleted this p.o.s. game off my HDD because I'm not going to go out of my way to figure out how to get another controller to use just for one crap level. 

FWIW, the plot and feel of the game is fantastic. Chock this up to another awesome game being completely ruined because the control setup was designed by a blindfolded chimp in a permanent vegetative state. My DPI switch doesn't help and there is nowhere to increase mouse sensitivity in the game. There's only the lame as hell list of 3 options for using a controller.


----------

